# Fruits of my labours!



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Will try claying at some time, but pleased with results so far


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

to the right hand side where it says embeded message, right click on the forum code, copy it then paste it into your post and then the picture will appear on the post rather than having a link 

But one thing, what year is your TT because if its any less than about 2 years old i wouldnt clay it yet because you will probably have some kind of scotch guard protection on the paint and claying strips any layers of wax. You can obviously do it if you want but i would use a very good wax afterwards to seal it properly 

Afterall that said, What a lovely car and fantastic colour!!! BLUE BRIGADE :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> to the right hand side where it says embeded message, right click on the forum code, copy it then paste it into your post and then the picture will appear on the post rather than having a link
> 
> But one thing, what year is your TT because if its any less than about 2 years old i wouldnt clay it yet because you will probably have some kind of scotch guard protection on the paint and claying strips any layers of wax. You can obviously do it if you want but i would use a very good wax afterwards to seal it properly
> 
> Afterall that said, What a lovely car and fantastic colour!!! BLUE BRIGADE :lol:


I would clay it regardless of age. Scotch Guard protection is crap!


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> to the right hand side where it says embeded message, right click on the forum code, copy it then paste it into your post and then the picture will appear on the post rather than having a link
> 
> But one thing, what year is your TT because if its any less than about 2 years old i wouldnt clay it yet because you will probably have some kind of scotch guard protection on the paint and claying strips any layers of wax. You can obviously do it if you want but i would use a very good wax afterwards to seal it properly
> 
> Afterall that said, What a lovely car and fantastic colour!!! BLUE BRIGADE :lol:


Cheers for that denim - car is just 2 years old, so will hold off the clay for now. I've waxed the car a few times and it looks pretty good (imo), so will wait 'til perhaps it doesn't.
Wasn't initially looking for blue, but well pleased with it when it turned up (bought it from Audi Derby after seeing it only on-line!) - like it more each time I look  

Re the pics, can I amend the post, or do I need to re-upload (pics on another pc at the mo?)
Thanks again,

DoctorW.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

DoctorW said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > to the right hand side where it says embeded message, right click on the forum code, copy it then paste it into your post and then the picture will appear on the post rather than having a link
> ...


if you click the image link you have put up you can copy the forum code from there and then paste it into your original post then delete the website links you used in the first place


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

if you click the image link you have put up you can copy the forum code from there and then paste it into your original post then delete the website links you used in the first place [/quote]

Done - I think!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah great job


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks very good!

I would recommend a Clay and a Polish before you Wax next. I clayed my 1 week old TT and was suprised how much came off it!


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Bloody kerbed it today - are my wheels painted (hope and think,they are), or diamond cut? Scuse ignornce, but I have no idea!!
Cheers,

Andrew.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They look painted on the pics you have posted 
You can normaly feel a slightly ruff finish on your paint if it needs a claying


----------

